# Atm withdrawal fees



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

Are there any U.S. banks that do not charge for ATM withdrawals in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Check with Bank of America, ScotiaBank/Inverlat and CitiBank. I think they both have partnerships with Mexican banks and have no-fee arrangements under certain conditions.
If you are eligible to be a member, USAA Federal Savings Bank has no ATM fees anywhere, up to a certain number of uses per month.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Schwab Bank has no ATM fees anywhere and no limit on the amount of monthly withdrawals. However, you have to have an investment account with them first to open a checking account so if that's not an option for you then definitely follow Rvgringo's advice above.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

exbo93 said:


> Are there any U.S. banks that do not charge for ATM withdrawals in Mexico?


Compass Bank, which has various branches, mostly in the mid-west I think, but also Arizona, has an account with no ATM fees and will even rebate fees charged by other banks. I use our card in Mexico with no fees - however, they do charge the 1% foreign currency surcharge, which is built in to the exchange rate.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are ways to avoid ATM fees, but there is no way to avoid the 1% international exchange fee using any card; debit or credit. It built into the exchange rate at machines, in a bank, casa de cambio or investment house.
It is getting more difficult to exchange US cash, especially large bills, because of the drug trade; so, even that offers no escape.
There is no free lunch. Just watch the exchange rates online and try to pick your day to get cash.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i have bank of america and withdraw at scotia bank with no added atm fees like banamex,bancomer,banorte....

while on the subject, open 2 accounts for your mexico money,,, you keep 10.00 on the one you will use in mexico and transfer on-line the amount you will take out... that way if your card gets cloned you will not be effected. 

make sure the account for mexico does not carry an automatic overdraft protection from the other bank accounts.


----------

